# Easy pickin for Reese....



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

It's 5 chords. Gary will have to tell you the ones. I think it's E, C , 4 times then D, G , A 4 times. I think.........
See ya at the moon later bud. I quit the band and am now free on Sunday's......


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm still a long way from doing that JQ... I just got this power chord rift partially down last night messing around to break up the routine stuff. So I'd say on a scale of 1 to 10, I'm probably a .6 ha ha ha


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

:cheers:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

reese said:


> I'm still a long way from doing that JQ... I just got this power chord rift partially down last night messing around to break up the routine stuff. So I'd say on a scale of 1 to 10, I'm probably a .6 ha ha ha


Marty is good!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Here. 3 chords + 1. Very easy..... Try it. I just half assed. Thru it so you could see.....:wink:


----------

